# registration



## rosanna (Jan 9, 2011)

hi all, i have had to set up new account to log in through my wife's e-mail address because there is no way of contacting any one to find out why i can't login through my own account. does anyone know how to re-register, as it says my email address is already in use, but i cant contact an administrator because i cant login. please help. matthew


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Send me an email, address is in my signature.


----------

